# Boarding.. is this possible



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a soon to be horse owner and when I look at all the horses that are being boarded, they are in small enclosures,. doing nothing. I read that in nature, a horse would be in pasture all day and run around etc. Are there ever situations where there are boarding facilities where a horse can be out to pasture a lot of the day and have tons of room to roam? I dont have my own ranch,. but I'm thinking that private homes that have their horses on them are better off than a commercial place that boards horses.? Can a person find a great place at a private home or a great commercial ranch with pasture, and room to roam? Located in CA, close to Fallbrook, Bonsall and Vista. thanks


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

luke4275 said:


> I am a soon to be horse owner and when I look at all the horses that are being boarded, they are in small enclosures,. doing nothing. I read that in nature, a horse would be in pasture all day and run around etc. Are there ever situations where there are boarding facilities where a horse can be out to pasture a lot of the day and have tons of room to roam? I dont have my own ranch,. but I'm thinking that private homes that have their horses on them are better off than a commercial place that boards horses.? Can a person find a great place at a private home or a great commercial ranch with pasture, and room to roam? Located in CA, close to Fallbrook, Bonsall and Vista. thanks


Pasture board can create some of the healthiest horses. Many places offer it.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

lol seems common in CA to have paddocks. Most of my neighbors do it. I see tiny paddocks in Norco, which is huuuuge on horses. 

Thats why I rented a place w some land. Pasture isnt as big as id like....and its 100 percent dirt, no grazing....but better than a paddock.

You may find a place around here with pasture board, but it might be a bit of a chore!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

You'll find that many people prefer their horses on pasture 24/7, or atleast a majority of the day. I do with one of my horses, but I prefer the other to be stalled during the day in summer and out a night. Vice versa in winter, out during the day and in at night.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't come across any boarding facilities that _don't_ turn horses out for most of the day. My horse is turned out for about 12 hours a day on ~1/3 acre. It's not "lots and lots" of space, but it's plenty to graze and run around. I'm in Oregon, and most places I looked at are like this.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's called a stall or a pen. Some horses need to be in there versus lush pastures for medical reasons.

Or sadly even convenience.

I stall my horse only to eat, otherwise he's outside getting exercise and interacting with other horses


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

Remember that location probably dictates what is available.. I am in san diego CA. where the price of land is high


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

luke4275 said:


> Remember that location probably dictates what is available.. I am in san diego CA. where the price of land is high


lol which is why we moved up here (perris/riverside) last month instead of going back home to san diego.

I have an acquaintance with a fam ranch in Vista. Paddocks, about 400 a month if I recall correctly. My MIL boards in san ysidro, I dont think she pays much. Out here board seems cheap, but again, itty bitty paddocks. I dont know about Fallbrook.


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks for the reply.. anyone know anyone local to me? thanks


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Look em up Online - search horse boarding San diego. I just found several but lost them. Unfortunately many people in California have the mindset that a 12 by 30 pen is large enough for a horse to live in. Look for pens at least 70 feet wide on at least one side.

Here are a couple
(Pasture one) Boarding | Bright Valley Farms
(My favoritre! Grass!) Horse Boarding in San Diego, California - Suncoast Farms - Home
(Large paddock) Sundance Hills Equestrian Center - Horse Back Riding in Bonsall San Diego


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Am not even close to local to you, but it is available, it just depends on how much you can spend. You live in a part of the country where land is a premium, so you will pay for what you want, or you will travel.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, near big urban areas like that you tend to have to go pretty far or pay a high premium to get pasture board, and it may still be more crowded/smaller than ideal. I looked briefly into what it would take to have a horse in the SF Bay area, and it was a real eye opener :shock:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My horses go in during the day, their choice, and out at night. In the winter they'll have nothing to do with the barn. Oftentimes in winter the night weather is better than during the day as the wind usually dies down.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

In California , where land is very costly, and you get a 12 x 30 pen, it is up to you to take the horse out, round pen it, exercise it, etc. I would not pasture board anyones horse due to the liability issues. TO many people in CA sue over the slightest thing, and Insurance is very costly. I would Never turn any ones horses out. There is no Equine Liabilty law that covers property owners as in other states.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> lol seems common in CA to have paddocks. Most of my neighbors do it. I see tiny paddocks in Norco, which is huuuuge on horses.
> 
> Thats why I rented a place w some land. Pasture isnt as big as id like....and its 100 percent dirt, no grazing....but better than a paddock.
> 
> You may find a place around here with pasture board, but it might be a bit of a chore!


You're in CA lol everythings 100% dirt :lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> You're in CA lol everythings 100% dirt :lol:


Depends on what part of Cali. I have ten acres and 7 acres is in pasture. 
SO Cali, you can find some pastures, Tehachapi areas have pasture, Some Coastal areas have pastures, Fresno, Tulare Modoc etc have Pastures. 
Bigger more urban areas, not so much pasture. The Desert areas , well those are more sand than dirt.


----------

